# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Lajmërime për personat e humbur

## Albo

Falë një sugjerimi të një anëtari të forumit, një nënforum i ri u krijua në seksionin "Më pranë njëri-tjetrit". Ky forum i ri titullohet *"Në kërkim të personave të humbur"* dhe ka për qëllim që tu vijë në ndihmë të gjithë atyre shqiptarëve që kanë humbur kontaktet me miq e të afërm në emigrim.

Duke qënë se forumi shqiptar ka një pjesmarrje të madhe nga shqiptarë nga gjithë bota, ne i ftojmë familjarët që të postojnë një njoftim në forum, ashtu siç i ftojmë të gjithë anëtarët dhe vizitorët e forumit që ti lexojnë këto njoftime dhe të ndihmojnë këta njerëz nëse kanë informacion mbi personat e humbur.

Duhet që të përshkruani sa më mirë të afërmin e humbur, emër/mbiemër/origjinë/foto/vendi i emigrimit/koha e largimit/etj në mënyrë që shanset e gjetjes së të afërmit të shtohen. 

Shpresojmë të lexojmë në forum histori ribashkimi.

Albo

----------


## Morgana Trufi

Flm Albo.Fatkeqesisht sic kam shkruar te kerkesa ime per ndihme nuk kam shume te dhena per ate vajze.

----------


## mal

ideja me duket shume per tu pergezuar albo, por a ke menduar ndonjehere se, pa dashje, mund t'i jepet mundesia dikujt te gjeje nje person per qellime jo shume te mira?

pershendetje

----------


## Tivari 2006

Nuk e dij nese ju ka rënë ne dore libri
PJESE KOMBI E HUMBUR 1
nga autori KURDET KRAJA
BOTIMI DHJETOR 2005, Ku jep statistika te tmerrshme per zhdukjen e qindra e qindra bij e bija qe nga viti 1990 - 2005

----------


## c0d3r

Mal, i humbur e i humbur eshte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## blessed

Pershendetje!
Nese ka mundesi per ata shqiptare qe ndodhen ne Melbourne , Australi te me ndihmojne te rilidhem me kusherinjte e mi shqiptare te lindur atje.
 Mbiemrin ne Shqiperi e kishin "Pellumbi" , por me duket se atje ne Australi e nderruan ne "Qerim"
  Kusherinjte e mi quhen :e mira/e keqja: edi, Idajet,Feride dhe Razije 
   Babai i tyre ka emigruar rreth 1936 dhe tani nuk jeton me. Ai quhej Oran Qerim ose Pellumbi.
    Nena quhet Farije.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni nese ka mundesi te rilidhem me ta.
  Faleminderit  dhe pershendetje.

----------

